# Gold Nugget Pleco



## cadfael_tex (Feb 3, 2009)

Will a gold nugget pleco go with j transciptus, occies, compressiceps, and cyp. leptesoma in a 5 fot 100 gallon?


----------



## drungil14 (Jan 11, 2009)

They are from the Amazon which has a ph of 6.5 and you would be be putting them in a ph around 8.0 but then you have the bristle nose plecos which do fine. Maybe you just have to try it


----------



## fishoverlivingspace (Jul 21, 2007)

My issue with that would be that a lot of gold nugget plecos (that i see anyway) are wild caught, which would make it very difficult to get them adjusted to the high pH. Not to mention, they do well in tanks loaded with driftwood, IME, which is something I don't recommend adding in a rift lake tank, due to the acidifying properties of most available driftwoods. I'd stick with the bristlenose. Those guys can become pretty cool looking as well. I've seen some with beige mottling and red bristles. Not sure if they're as hardy as the ones that most people add to their rift tanks, but I would assume they are.


----------



## AltechLansing (Oct 4, 2008)

I have seen gold nugget plecos and other fancy plecos do well in tanks that have a high Ph. Would I recommend it no, but I have seen it. You must also note that fancy plecos usually do not clean algae very well in a tank as they would prefer meatier foods.


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

I think that I love my plecos more then all my other fish. I have lucked out with a couple SA plecos including the gold nugget L177 and LDA33. I just added couple little pieces of driftwood spread throughout the tank and they have been great. I would definitely suggest providing some type of cave etc. and add them while your all your other fish are small, hope for the best, and make plenty of water changes.

Here is my gold nugget hanging out @ my OB peacock's crib.


----------



## fishoverlivingspace (Jul 21, 2007)

The chemistry of a malawi tank vs a tang tank is just so much different. I realize people keep both in tap water, but if you're trying to match them both, its easier to compromise between malawi and amazon vs tanganyika and amazon. Also, the OP wants to add lots of cave-dwelling fish to the set-up, which would make it more difficult for the gold nugget to find shelter. 
By no means am I saying that it won't work, but IMO, its not worth trying, despite the fact that your chances of success are higher than slim-to-none. I just say that if you're keeping either of these in their pristine, natural conditions, the others will not thrive, and perhaps even suffer. A compromise is the only option, in which case none of your fish will be in peak condition, unless they've been bred in captivity for several generations, which I suppose is feasible. 
I'm definitely not condemning this idea. Just not recommending it.


----------



## cadfael_tex (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, based on what y'all recommended. I called the person that I bought from and am doing a couple of Syn. petro's instead.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

:thumb: I think you will be much happier with your choice =D> So will the fish :fish:


----------



## fishoverlivingspace (Jul 21, 2007)

Good call. Much better choice with a still beautiful fish.


----------



## Muske (Jan 14, 2008)

Do you add any buffers?


----------



## cadfael_tex (Feb 3, 2009)

I did add buffers when I set up the tank but the water comes out of the tap at 8.2 or so.


----------



## John7 (Jul 17, 2003)

*Longstocking*
You will enjoy Mr. Fairfield's talk I am sure. Terry came to our club here in Cleveland (Great Lakes Cichlid Society) and gave his talk on diseases. It was very interesting and he is quite knowledgeable on his topic. Be sure and buy one of his books, it will be a valuable asset to your collection. I hope he has it edited properly by now. He had to make notations in the ones he brought to our club because some of the information was reversed in some of the graphs and charts.
John Kahl
Mayfield Hts., OH


----------

